# Objective Markers



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's what I'm working on right now... 
One is just a regular objective marker (I have two of them)
One is to put down fas the "chooser of the slain" for my Rune Priest
Third is just something I've been wanting to do ever since I got the "BRB Bit"


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

i like those


----------

